# And, if you do not have plans this weekend we should hang out



## jw83

Hello,

    I just began studying Turkish and need help with this phrase. "Hello. How are you? And, if you do not have plans this weekend we should hang out." 

    All I have is, " Merhaba. Nasilsin?"  

Thanks for any help,

JW


----------



## bobo85

Hi,
"Merhaba. Nasilsin?" is just fine for "Hello. How are you?"

As to "if you do not have plans this weekend we should hang out.":

If you want to sound informal (and I guess "hang out" does have the connotation of informality), you could say:

(Eger) bu haftasonu bir planın yoksa,*takılalım* beraber/birlikte.

"*takılmak*" in this context means "to hang out"


----------



## celliik

Merhaba. Nasilsin? Ve eger bu hafta sonu icin planlarin yoksa takilalim birlikte.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hseyin

Hi everybody, could anybody help to translate this sentences?

“Okay, Dad.Here's the deal. In exchange for not being allowed to get a tattoo or go on the Dungeon Draop, we have to go on the next ride. I want to go on” 

(=  “Tamam baba. Burada anlaştık. Bir dövme yaptırmak veya Dungeon Draop’a binmek için izin verilmemesi karşılığında, Biz bir sonrakine binmek zorundayız. Ben binmek istiyorum” ) it is right ?


----------



## altruist

Yes, quite well. But I want to do a few changes.


Tamam baba. Burada anlaştık. Bir dövme yapırtmama ve Dungeon Draop'a izin verilmemesi halinde bir sonrakine bineceğiz. Devam etmek istiyorum.


----------



## hseyin

thank you, Altruits


----------



## ayşegül

altruist said:


> Yes, quite well. But I want to do a few changes.
> 
> 
> Tamam baba. Burada anlaştık. Bir dövme yapırtmama ve Dungeon Draop'a izin verilmemesi halinde bir sonrakine bineceğiz. Devam etmek istiyorum.


 
Bu cümlede kulağı tırmalayan birşeyler var ama.....çözemedim *-)*-)*-)


----------



## altruist

ayşegül said:


> Bu cümlede kulağı tırmalayan birşeyler var ama.....çözemedim *-)*-)*-)



Diyalogta söylenen şeyler olduğu için pek edebi değil


----------



## ayşegül

altruist said:


> Diyalogta söylenen şeyler olduğu için pek edebi değil


 
yok est.Zaten çeviriler hep kulağı tırmalıyor.


----------



## altruist

ayşegül said:


> yok est.Zaten çeviriler hep kulağı tırmalıyor.


Elbette öyle, her hangi dil olursa olsun var mı orjinalden anlamak gibisi.


----------



## ayşegül

altruist said:


> Elbette öyle, her hangi dil olursa olsun var mı orjinalden anlamak gibisi.


 
Ayıpsın!(bak mesela bu bile dile özgü bir tepki ingilizceye çeviremezsin )
Bitiyorum şu dile ya


----------

